# too much grit?



## eman (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,

Is it possible for a dove to eat too much grit?
I havent seen him eat from it since I got him a week ago. But today he kept eating from it for more than 5 minutes as if it was food or a treat . Is that normal?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they need it, they'll eat it. Often my birds will go for the grit first when I fill up all their feed/grit bowls. He should be fine


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

Today I noticed that my birds crop was drooping I felt it and realized that it was full of grit 
will he be alright?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wouldn't worry about it. Wild pigeons and doves can have all the grit they want and they don't kill themselves with it.

If it's a female bird and she's laid lots of eggs recently, she could be eating a lot of grit because her body is low on calcium, in which case there are other supplements (like Calciboost) you can put in the water to help raise their calcium levels faster - but chances are, it is nothing to worry about.


----------

